
When an AI Goes Full Jack Kerouac - tomsyouruncle
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/10/automated-on-the-road/571345/?single_page=true
======
ForHackernews
A lot of the example sentences seem barely better than Markov chain gibberish:
"A ski lift business for the last time the train was already being darkened
and the street was already there"

This sounds like a lousy book and I doubt anyone will read it. But hey, props
to this guy for getting Google to pay for his fun road trip.

